# First ever IVF - would love some advice!



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum but wanted to post to see if anyone is starting IVF at the end of this month and fancied being a buddy.

It's our first and only round of IVF and I'm nervous.

I am booked in to have an endo scratch during my drugs as they say it increases the odds, has anyone else had this done?

Also my BMI is about 31, I'm terrified this is going to make us less fortunate but it's not even been mentioned by the clinic at all so have come to the conclusion it's not important?

Any advice and support from others would be greatly received.

Much love to all and good luck to anyone going through the same x


----------



## hollyD78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi *LaurenaC* I'd love to be your buddy if you'd like 

I've already started my down regulating (on the 4th of feb) but by the looks of it at the moment, I wont start stimms for a while (aunt flo just isn't making an appearance)

It is a very nerve wracking time but try no to let it get on top of you. Have you got a good support network around you? Even if you don't, the ladies here are so, so helpful! I've been a member for a while but always lurked in the background. Everyone has welcomed me with open arms and they always try to answer any questions I have. Even if they can't sometimes a virtual  is all that is needed.

If your clinic haven't mentioned your BMI, I wouldn't overly worry about it. Just try to eat as healthily as poss and cut the caffeine down a bit. I've heard people talk about eating high protein diets but that has never been mentioned to me before.

Put it this way, I know people with a BMI that is nearly double that and they have never had any problems conceiving. It's just sods law I am afraid 

So, how else are you feeling? How is your partner handling everything?

Please feel free to message whenever you need an ear or a virtual hug ok?  

Holly xx


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Holly

Thanks so much the reply, you are so kind!!

We've been on quite a journey with this so far. Been TTC for 6 years. Found out 18 months ago I had blocked tubes, endometriosis and a low AMH and my OH has low count and mortality.. Basically we are buggered! We don't qualify for NHS treatment so it took us 2 years to save for this round of IVF. We can only afford to do it once unless we spent another 2 years saving after this but I don't think I could wait another 2 years after waiting 6!

My OH is so laid back he could be horizontal! So he's chilled. He's like 'whatever will be with be' I'm like it had better work or I'm running off!! Ha ha 

Been trying to diet for years and I get nowhere so resigned to staying as I am but it's not be mentioned by the clinic so hoping its not a major issue.

How do you feel on the medication!? I'm dreading I'm going to turn into a witch!! Also any side affects as I have to work all the way through? Is this your first time or second or dare I say third or more? It's so unfair we have to do this when you see all these young girls on Jeremy Kyle who have no trouble at all and they don't look after them!! Grr 

I hope it works for us both. I'm a realist and my OH always looks on the bright side.. I'm hoping he is right for once in his life! Ha, ha.
Lauren xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm just in the process of my first ivf, hopeful egg collection this week. 

My Bmi is 34 and I'm a little concerned it will effect my chances but I'm eating healthy and walking. 

I did short protocol.  I take gonal f which is in a pen and easy. Menopur which has to be mixed but also fine. And since Sunday night orgalutron which is a bit painful. I've had no major side effects, asides from being quite tired now. 

Wishing you all the best in your treatment.


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Awww I hope it all goes ok for you and you OH. I'm sure you are/ were as apprehensive and nervous as me. 

I'm not sure what meds I'm having, all I know is that they are higher as I have a low reserve. I'm hoping they don't turn me into cruella devile!!

You will have to let me know how it goes for you and I wish you all the luck in the world to you and your partner! 

Lauren x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies! 

We have a dedicated cycle buddies thread that is a good place to chat and keep in contact with other people having treatment at the same time: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331779.0

For useful information we have a Top Tips thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324578.0 and a thread with a selection of useful threads and pages that are worth a read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 

This will be my first time too and I m doing a tandem cycle at Dogus in Cyprus, my medication has been paid for now just waiting for it to be delivered and hopefully start with injections on the 20th, actually that makes it sound like I am looking forward to them but I am proper scared! I don't know if I can do them on my own but other half is away for couple of days a week. 

Also worried how I will react and hope not badly, teach fitmess classes for a job and can't be being sick or off ill as if don't teach I don't get money as self employed! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Where are you all having treatment?


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey there 

Thank so much for the additional replys!

Will definitely check out that thread thanks!

I'm having my treatment done at St Jude's Clinic in Wolverhampton.. I'm based in Staffordshire.

I start my down regs on the 21st of February so we will be starting at pretty much bang on the same time. I too can't take any time off work either and have got to fit scans around it somehow! 

I'm scared my meds are going to turn me into a !!

I started to read success rates last night in bed and I did a survey and it came back at only 17% when paired with national figures and yet my clinic have said 35% without the endo scratch I'm having done so starting to totally freak out I've just wasted 7k on just a 17% chance! I suppose I shouldn't believe everything I read online!!

Breathe woman!! Lol

Lauren xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey ladies, 
I am on a cycle at the moment ( my third ) although this is a frozen embreyo transfer - on my first cycle I had lots of good quality embreyos that the could freeze so I been able to have frozen transfers which is nice as no stimming! 
I have stimmed 3 times though, twice for IUI & 1 for ivf and I wouldn't worry about the drugs. I got a bit more emotional but apart from that didn't feel any different 😊

Lauren iv had a scratch with this cycle, nothing to worry about exactly like a smear just 20 seconds longer - the evidence to support scratches definately gave me the push to do it  

As mentioned in the previous post there is a cycle buddies thread which is good as there will be lots of ladies going through treatment the same time as you.

Good luck both 🍀 xxx


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Lilypink! 

I've not come across anyone who has had it done before, so it's good to have the feedback!!

Does it cost less to have another round using frozen embryos then? If I got enough eggs from the collection I may well freeze some and try and save for another go if we can and it doesn't work first time.

I'll kepp my fingers crossed for you for this time as I'm sorry you have had to have a third go. It's not fair is it!?!

xx


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Lily, not sure if scratch is part of treatment at Dogus, will look it up!

Yay Lauren, that be great doing it at exactly the same time, started norehisterone yesterday to stop period starting this week and hopefully all be good to go next week, flying to Cyprus on the 28th and think appointment to see the doctor will be Mon 2nd, Egg collection day for me and donor on Wed 4th and put back in day (hopefully) on Mon 9th!!!  Are you nervous about doing injections? what medication are you going to be on??


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know what they have put me on yet, I pick up the meds next Tuesday and start the down regs on the 21st. I'm so nervous, I just want it to work as can't afford to do it again 😭😭😭


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm having my Edno scratch done on the 4th March and should be 2 weeks into the meds. You will have to let me know how the EC and ET went as I'm nervous about that as well!! 

Xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Lauren, I am due to start my first ivf in March. Feeling a mix of nervous and excited all at the same time! I notice that you said your ivf was costing around 7k for one go. We looked into things and were also quoted around that and were struggling to afford it. We have decided to go abroad now though as prices as so much cheaper and we are going to treat it as a little mini holiday at the same time! We are off to Prague for ours. The clinic has excellent reviews and success rates are a bit better than the UK. We are paying £1500 for icsi and I think drugs will be about £600. There are lots of cheap flights so we think we could do the whole thing for around £2500. There are lots of board here on feetility friends for ivf in different countries. Not sure if that would be any good for you if you did have to do it again. Fingers crossed you won't have to anyway!


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi LaurenaC and others. I am starting 2nd round of long protocol ivf 1st March so only a week or so after you. I am on the Feb/March buddy cycle thread but tbh I am waiting for the Feb/March one to get going as I feel not having started my cycle yet I am way behind some of the ladies on that thread. 

I was ok with meds. Hot sweats with burserelin and the odd headache, lower abdominal pressure on menepur and mood slightly up and down. Like mild pmt.....for me anyways. I didn't turn into the hulk or anything lol generally that was it. I was quite lucky. 

Wishing you best of luck and hope to see you on the buddy thread once it opens xxx


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

You guys are brilliant, thanks so much for coming on and sharing. It almost makes me feel a bit better having others in the same boat!!

I'm new to the forum so still working it all out! I never even thought about going abroad for treatment but after your message about your treatment in Prague it almost makes it possible to have another go if it fails for us first time!

I hope that we don't have to save for round 2 but I'm a realist and always look on the bleak side to protect myself from disappointment!!

Girls, girls, girls, why is it so difficult for us! I'm hopeful that being 36 that I'm not too over the hill and me being a bit overweight isn't going to affect it either!

I suppose what will be will be!!

We need to keep each other company! I truly hope it works for you all xxx👶👶👶👶


----------



## Vickyp85 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all! 

It's my first time too... It's my second day of injections and I have a fit for half an hour before them due to my fear of needles!!  (Day two and I think my husband wants to divorce me already lol) 

Apart from being frightened of needles, it's all been ok so far. all the nurses have been great, all so kind and helpful. I feel very positive at the moment, I feel like I am through a lot to get here and now I'm just grateful that I'm finally here. 

We have been TTC for 3 years. For 10 years I was told by doctors that I "just had bad periods" but I knew there was More to it. After insisting they looked further into it, I was diagnosed with endometriosis. I have had two laparoscopies due to endometriosis now and had to wait for my second op to be complete my IVF. 

I'm trying to be realistic as well as positive. I would like to hope that it's going to work but I suppose only time will tell.

It's nice to have people to chat to because We have decided to keep  the treatment a secret which I think May be a bit tough! 

Thanks all, and good luck,
Vicky xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, this is the link for the Feb/March Cycle buddies chat thread: meant to put in on the other day for you all but got distracted by copioius amounts of snot 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331779.0

Good luck ladies 

Xxx


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey thanks cloudy!! It's good to have a dedicated thread for us Feb/ March girlies!!

Vicky, I understand how you're feeling!! Poor you, I'm grateful I don't have the injection/ needle fear although I think my other half will want a divorce as I'm more than likely going to turn into a hormonal witch! I've told him he's just got to deal with it as he's got off lightly with the treatment over he last 6 years!! 

So how are you feeling day 2 with your symptoms and mood? Are you having IVF or ICSI? Did u get offered an endo scratch? 

I really wish u well and I'm sending a lucky charm for everyone who's on their cycle!! We will have little bubbas soon.. Stay positive girlies 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀xxx


----------

